# Clomid and length of AF



## Applegem (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,
I've just had my first cycle of clomid and it was unsuccessful.  AF arrived on the expected day but it was different to normal. Much less blood, only for one day (and its normally 3-4 days) and the blood didn't appear fresh. (Hope that isn't too much info for some?!) Is this just another side effect from the clomid?
Thanks
Gemx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Applegem,

Sorry to hear you didnt get the bfp but dont be put off as it is only ur first cycle.  

The clomid does affect ur AF (makes it longer, shorter, a bit darker/ lighter etc). 
I had the same ''problem'' n was confused as it had never happened before. 
I've just finished my 4th cycle of clomid & im hoping for that bfp    
When my af arrived after my first course, i had a light bleed in the morning & then nothing till the next day when it came back ''normal''
So i really wouldnt worry about it hun. Clomid sends u & ur body   lol but u'll get use to it  

Take Care
Nikki x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Gem what you are experiencing can be a side effect

when i was taking clomid my AF's became non existent same as you very light + only for a couple of days, unfortunately i still got the pain but i would worry about it  

goodluck  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I would do a test if you havnt already just to be sure before starting the next round of clomid.

Good luck


----------



## Applegem (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks girls, good to know it's 'normal'! I had more pain than usual and was rendered useless for 3 days trying to cope. I know its only my first cycle so I've still got hope but its still gut wrenching when AF arrives. 

Keeping fingers crossed for me and for everyone else x


----------

